# Georgia Hunting Club Accepting New Members for 2007-2008 Season



## aci32177 (Feb 7, 2007)

Georgia Hunting Club accepting new members for 2007-2008 hunting season. Club is located approx. 1 hour west of Savannah. Location is Richmond County.
Club has 2 pieces of land #1 piece is over 1500 acres and #2 piece is less then 1 mile from first piece and it is over 600 acres.
Club dues are $1000 per year and they are payable on or before May 5, 2007. Please call for additional information or to make arrangements to see club.
Membership applications can be requested by calling or emailing me.
Phone # 386-937-6937 ( Gene)
Email/  aci32177@yahoo.com


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Feb 7, 2007)

Man a 1000 dollar membership for richmond county..........that might be a tough sell


----------



## Foxfire (Feb 7, 2007)

*Georgia*

Explain how you drive west from Savannah to Richmond Counry!!!

Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## Eddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Brother there are a lot more coons in richmond co. than deer. Are you talking about the richmond co. next to columbia county.  that aint west from savannah fellow


----------



## rehdeer (Feb 18, 2007)

*He is probally talking about the river*

I think it will be a tough sell also.


----------



## tharv (Feb 19, 2007)

you would have to have some realy big deer to have someone pay 1000 a year.record book deer.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 19, 2007)

If you are not interested guys move on. He can ask what he wants...there are no need for comments.


----------



## General Lee (Feb 19, 2007)

Ther are some big bucks that come out of Richmond Co every year.Just ask Woody!!!!!!


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 21, 2007)

tharv said:


> you would have to have some realy big deer to have someone pay 1000 a year.record book deer.



On the contrary, from what I have seen on this forum over the last year, all you have to do is have some land to get people willing to pay that.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 22, 2007)

aci32177 said:


> Georgia Hunting Club accepting new members for 2007-2008 hunting season. Club is located approx. 1 hour west of Savannah. Location is Richmond County.
> Club has 2 pieces of land #1 piece is over 1500 acres and #2 piece is less then 1 mile from first piece and it is over 600 acres.
> Club dues are $1000 per year and they are payable on or before May 5, 2007. Please call for additional information or to make arrangements to see club.
> Membership applications can be requested by calling or emailing me.
> ...



Are you sure your not talking about Richmond Hill, GA? That is about an hour west of Savannah. Richmond County(Augusta, GA) is about 2 1/2 hours from Savannah. Just curious.


----------



## markantony57 (Feb 22, 2007)

Richmond Hill is more like 30 minutes. Only an hour is your driving 20 mph like alot of the grandmas and grandpas that I see. They always seem to like cutting in front of me though.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 22, 2007)

markantony57 said:


> Richmond Hill is more like 30 minutes. Only an hour is your driving 20 mph like alot of the grandmas and grandpas that I see. They always seem to like cutting in front of me though.



Your right, but that is more than likely what he is talking about than Augusta(Richmond County). Considering the direction and distance.


----------



## Bubba_T (Mar 15, 2007)

Foxfire - it's always the same ol thing with you, isn't it? No interest in joining, but feeling like you have to make a post just to be heard and create a little controversy. 

Do you need attention that bad? 

If you're not interested in joining this man's club, wouldn't it make sense to just keep your fingers off the keyboard? 



Foxfire said:


> Explain how you drive west from Savannah to Richmond Counry!!!
> 
> Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 24, 2008)

i cant believe nothing was said about General lee`s ignorant racist and extremely offensive comment.
i`m really beginning to wonder about the policies of this site and its motives.


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 24, 2008)

Gentlemen,,,
Make no mistake there are "plennnnnty" of quality deer here in Richmond county.
Along with extremely high club dues.

Lucky for me, i`m fortunate to own a nice tract on the burke county border.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 24, 2008)

timber ghost said:


> i cant believe nothing was said about General lee`s ignorant racist and extremely offensive comment.
> i`m really beginning to wonder about the policies of this site and its motives.



Not a racist comment?

Woody our founder, has a club on the river in Richmond County. They kill some good bucks every year.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 24, 2008)

timber ghost said:


> i cant believe nothing was said about General lee`s ignorant racist and extremely offensive comment.
> i`m really beginning to wonder about the policies of this site and its motives.



This topic was started in February of 07 and I don't see anything racist on any of the post.   What are you talking about????


----------



## CollegiateHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Why is it that noobies always seem to find the oldest threads and start them up again with ignorant posts? Bothers the mess outta me. 

I know my post isn't helping to close this thread but I had to throw that out there.

So, if a mod sees this thread, please do us all a favor and lock it.


----------

